# Plugs falling out of outlets



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Been having this problem come up, where the plug slips out over time. When they go to vacuum, the plug keeps coming out so they're always having to stop and plug it back in. 

I've been replacing them with the Leviton heavy duty outlets. They cost six dollars an outlet. I can only find them at Home Depot, I've looked at multiple places. So far they are working good, plug never falls out. 

My question for the electricians is when you submit a bid, do you just assume that you'll use the cheaper ones? The kind that don't hold a plug? Or do you ever offer to instal the heavy duty kind? And have you had callbacks with the cheaper outlets because of plugs falling out?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Buy P&S instead.

They will hold the CORDS in to the 'outlets' better. If your _plugs_ are falling out, then the device is broken.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I use the cheap ones. Never had that issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

slowsol said:


> I use the cheap ones. Never had that issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will, give it time.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That's why they're 49 cents instead of a couple bucks.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I've had them in personal house for 10 years. How long do I need to wait?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

News flash, everyone: EVERY receptacle will eventually get loose.

A lot depends on how often you insert and remove cords. If you do this two or three times a day (like a razor, hairdryer etc in a bathroom), it will get loose faster than the receptacle in the living room where you plug in the vacuum cleaner once a week. 

And that receptacle will fail sooner than the one behind your entertainment center that you plugged your big screen into 10 years ago and covered up.

Yes, a general rule is the more you spend on a device, the longer it will last. But if you use it frequently, it will get loose. Live with it.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

slowsol said:


> I've had them in personal house for 10 years. How long do I need to wait?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you had electricity, running water and a toilet in your house we could give you a more accurate estimate.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Been having this problem come up, where the plug slips out over time. When they go to vacuum, the plug keeps coming out so they're always having to stop and plug it back in.
> 
> I've been replacing them with the Leviton heavy duty outlets. They cost six dollars an outlet. I can only find them at Home Depot, I've looked at multiple places. So far they are working good, plug never falls out.
> 
> ...


Any electrical supplier will have different grades of receptacles. Most manufacturers have standard, construction, commercial and hospital.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Am I the only person who hates the way duplex outlets look?

That outlet in your picture looks old just replace it with another one and you should get many years out of it.

Can't recall ever having to change an outlet because of it coming loose 

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Anti-wingnut said:


> If you had electricity, running water and a toilet in your house we could give you a more accurate estimate.




What if I only have a toilet but no running water?


----------



## Eyeway! (Oct 24, 2016)

slowsol said:


> What if I only have a toilet but no running water?


Then you'd be living in an outhouse! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> News flash, everyone: EVERY receptacle will eventually get loose.
> 
> A lot depends on how often you insert and remove cords. If you do this two or three times a day (like a razor, hairdryer etc in a bathroom), it will get loose faster than the receptacle in the living room where you plug in the vacuum cleaner once a week.
> 
> ...


This is why a spec sheet or very specific SOW are critical.

Without specific callouts for products you will get the POS low bid crap.

dealing with high end custom jobs high dollar stuff is automatically included.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

SectorSecurity said:


> Am I the only person who hates the way duplex outlets look?
> 
> That outlet in your picture looks old just replace it with another one and you should get many years out of it.
> 
> ...


You're not the only one who hates the look of them. I had one client ask for them to be changed to pop outs


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

Philament said:


> You're not the only one who hates the look of them. I had one client ask for them to be changed to pop outs


Adorne is a pain in the butt. 

Receptacles wear out. I just replace them with new resi grade that are tamper resistant. The residential grade seem to last at least 40+ years, so I don't worry about swapping them out for residential grade again. 

In the US, we have residential, spec, super-spec, and hospital grade receptacles.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

going_commando said:


> Adorne is a pain in the butt.


They are a huge pain in the backside for sure. We had to change the device boxes to double bubble to fit them in. But customer wants, customer gets unless I have a very good reason to say no.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

griz said:


> This is why a spec sheet or very specific SOW are critical..............


For a _house?_ 




:laughing:



.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> For a _house?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you bet....absolutely for a house....

that way there are no arguments with HO's and subs know what to supply.

I do not do it any other way........


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

griz said:


> you bet....absolutely for a house....
> 
> that way there are no arguments with HO's and subs know what to supply.
> 
> I do not do it any other way........


I guess I've been doing it wrong for 20+ years then. And I guess I'll keep doing it wrong for another 20+ years. 

Never spec'd devices for a dwelling, and I don't think I ever will. I just ask the HO what color and style. I buy what they want, install it, get paid and sleep well.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I guess I've been doing it wrong for 20+ years then. And I guess I'll keep doing it wrong for another 20+ years.
> 
> Never spec'd devices for a dwelling, and I don't think I ever will. I just ask the HO what color and style. I buy what they want, install it, get paid and sleep well.


if what you do works for you don't change.

in my case you are not specking out devices to HO....

I am specking them out to you.....

That way I know what I am getting and can guarantee a quality job.

I work *WITH* my subs not against you guys....


----------

